# Classic Guerciotti Italian Racing Road Bike Campagnolo C-Record w/ Delta's 14 Speed



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

*Classic Guerciotti Italian Racing Road Bike Campagnolo Croce d'aune 14 Speed*

Italian beauty that i bought a while back. Never got time to clean it up. Just cleaned it up today & looks nice. i bought it complete. i only bought the pedals which i believe are c-record & a front tubular tire (eventually im going to buy a rear).

my question is what year is it ? im guessing its between 1982-1990 but not sure

how long did campy make the croce d'aune gruppo ?
& how many were made


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

That is so classy. parts are Croce btw.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

thanxs for the info
i thought they were c-record !
any more info would be nice


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish I had more info. But that is an awesome bike.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Who is this guy? Doesn't know Croce from C Record?


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

.......................


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

warriorbikes said:


> Dude relax maybee because I don't jack off to bike parts all day! If you don't got nothing positive to say don't say nothing at all! People like you don't belong in the bike community. And you were no help to any of my questions hahaha.


I think you may be missing the joke.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry took it the wrong way...
there has been other guys on this website that are up tight..


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm not uptight, but a gentle word of advice, post each photo once. I know it gets confusing when faced with a list of file numbers, and admittedly, that is a sensational looking bike and worth a second look, but please save the bandwidth and just post each pic once.

Croce D'Aune was a very early wireless electronic shifting groupset. You can tell because there is an extension lead in the photos and there are no cables to the brakes or derailleurs.

Okay, I'll be serious now.

Croce D'Aune sat below Record in the Campy "food chain". The CD'A Delta brakes have exposed springs - Record Deltas have hidden springs. I have a set of CD'As on a bike, not as clean as those though!

CD'A was made, from memory, in 1988, 89 and 90, so not long. I think Chorus took over as the second tier groupset after that, though I could be wrong there.

Croce D'Aune is a mountain pass somewhere in Italy.

Delta brakes are not the easiest brake to cable up and set up right. I got really good at it, because I had no choice. A 3.5mm allen key is needed for the cable fixing bolt, though I got a 9/64 allen key to fit. Yeah, I have an extensive set of allen keys.

And there you have it, my entire knowledge of Croce D'Aune.

Grumps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> The CD'A Delta brakes have exposed springs - Record Deltas have hidden springs.


There are other differences (such as the boot and the adjusting barrel, as well as the pad height adjustment method) but the springs is the one that sticks out the most.

Okay, now you know as much as me about CD'A. :thumbsup: 

Grumps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, and it looks like a 6sp cluster, making it 12 speed, not 14.

Grumps


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Cool! invisible cables!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice bike. I had a Guerciotti in 1985, but I believe the frame was probably made a year or two earlier. It had the decals with all the flags. I think that your decals are a little newer, so I am going to guess that is was built closer to 1990.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

I had one like that. It is around 1985-87 vintage.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice bike. :thumbsup:

I think Uncle Grumpy has the timeline for Croce d'Aune right except that it was also made in '91. I think that other than the Deltas it was essentially a mix of Record and Chorus parts but I could be wrong on that. CdA was positioned between Record and Chorus. It was still in the Excel catalog in '92 or '93, though I'm sure they were old stock. I actually prefer the CdA Deltas to the Records but the Record look nicer and are lighter.

FWIW Croce d'Aune isn't just a pass in Italy, it's *the* pass where Tullio had problems with his rear wheel during a race which lead him to come up with the idea of a quick release. There's a monument to Tullio on the pass.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Really nice bike, very tidy for it's age.


----------



## Soylent73 (Apr 8, 2010)

The seat stays caps went from "GUERCIOTTI" to "Paolo Guerciotti" in 1983/4. First year for those decals was 1983. Beautiful bike.


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice bike, I love the Guerciotti's. 
One little thing, you said that you put on a new front tire, I would try to straighten the valve on that tire before you ride it, you could possibly cut the tire/tube or pinch it on the rim where the valve hole is. You should make sure the valves are straight before you pull on the rest of the tire when you're installing new tubulars.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

There's something so perfect about Italian steel!

(and I would not have been able to tell the difference on the components, so thanks for the lesson...)


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this one on Ebay yet?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*My '89 SLX with '92 8spd ergo update*

Here is a lousy picture of my C Record/ Record equipped SLX. Exactly same frame as yours. It is a nice ride, albeit on a slightly heavy side.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

very tasty....in a late 80s/eary 90s kinda way! Makes me want to bust out my neon I can't bear to throw away. :thumbsup:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, that is a nice bike!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That is one sweet bike, Orbeamike.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks, The bike fits me very well and it is a comfortable all day ride type of bike. 8 spd index Record update is also a vast improvement to the previous generation 7spd C Record. 

For acceleration and going up hill I do prefer my '82 SL De Rosa.......May be it's the diamante stays or the stiffer wheels.


----------

